# Boyfriend doesn't see seem to care what steroids are doing to us



## Lyn1e (Jul 8, 2020)

My boyfriend overstayed a course of steroids and turned into a completely different person. His mood could change in a instant. He put that down to overstaying the course. He cycled off and then went back on having 2 shots a week of test and anomass. He wasn't to bad on that course although he could get argumentative after a shot. He cycled off again and had really bad mood swings. He wants to start another course of steroids but this time he wants a shot every other day. Will this make him more moody and argumentative. Any advice would be grateful. Many thanks


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Steroids are illegal unless prescribed by a doctor. there are a lot of different steroids available on the black market. My guess is unless he's got a crooked doctor prescribing this for him, he's doing the illegal steroids which is the same thing as illegal drugs as far as penalties. They can even be fatal and cause all kinds of problems as you are already seeing. 

So I guess the answer is what would you do if you found out he was addicted to drugs?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Lyn1e said:


> My boyfriend overstayed a course of steroids and turned into a completely different person. His mood could change in a instant. He put that down to overstaying the course. He cycled off and then went back on having 2 shots a week of test and anomass. He wasn't to bad on that course although he could get argumentative after a shot. He cycled off again and had really bad mood swings. He wants to start another course of steroids but this time he wants a shot every other day. Will this make him more moody and argumentative. Any advice would be grateful. Many thanks


Maybe you can glean some information from old threads on the subject... there are a few. Just type steroids into search.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Lyn1e said:


> My boyfriend overstayed a course of steroids and turned into a completely different person. His mood could change in a instant. He put that down to overstaying the course. He cycled off and then went back on having 2 shots a week of test and anomass. He wasn't to bad on that course although he could get argumentative after a shot. He cycled off again and had really bad mood swings. He wants to start another course of steroids but this time he wants a shot every other day. Will this make him more moody and argumentative. Any advice would be grateful. Many thanks


he is boyfriend, not a husband right? that's good.....
You can not fix him, if he is not interested. he is getting himself addicted, he is angry.
Re-think if you want to stay in this relationship.


----------



## Lyn1e (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Lyn1e said:


> My boyfriend overstayed a course of steroids and turned into a completely different person. His mood could change in a instant. He put that down to overstaying the course. He cycled off and then went back on having 2 shots a week of test and anomass. He wasn't to bad on that course although he could get argumentative after a shot. He cycled off again and had really bad mood swings. He wants to start another course of steroids but this time he wants a shot every other day. Will this make him more moody and argumentative. Any advice would be grateful. Many thanks


He should be testing his Estrogen levels while he's using Testosterone, and taking a blocker if they are too high.
Usually, moodiness and being argumentative is from having elevated Estrogen (it goes up as the Testosterone levels increase), NOT from higher Testosterone levels.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

No one can predict the future but you seriously need to question if he's your forever guy. I have a couple acquaintances who are now in their mid fifties and still chasing the perfect body or that super strength. Plain and simple they are addicted to steriods and about anything else they can get to give them an edge, it's never just one thing, it's a recipe always changing by what they can get. One guy secretly grows and sells pot so his wife doesn't know what he is spending on steriods, which he admits is over $600 a month.

There is already negative drama going on, do you really want this to be your life?


----------



## Puppey26 (Nov 3, 2020)

I think it is better for him to visit a doctor before starting another course of steroids, because it could be dangerous. early deaths, heart problems or brain damage. I think his behavior suggests that he has already received the side effects of steroids on his body. But there are even more serious problems that he may have if he does not stop taking them. It could be heart problems, high blood pressure or early death. I know that he may have received an addiction to steroids like addiction to drugs. In this case he may try different organic supplements like Cardarine instead of steroids, that also show a good result for muscles during the workouts.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

If my SO was doing some medical thing via a reputable doctor that was necessary for her health, I would put up with an awful lot. But I am skeptical that is your situation, and I wouldn't be very patient if he is doing some dodgy thing for frivolous reasons.

Make sure he is aware how he is acting and how it affects you. If he is, and he really doesn't care, then that is a problem you're likely to have as long as you're with him and likely to bite you in other situations as well.


----------

